# Server wechsel mit ISPConfig



## PierreR32 (15. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ich plane in kürze die Hardware von einem meiner Server komplett auszutauschen. 
Also sprich daten sollen einfach auf einen anderen Server der leer ist. 

ISPConfig hat ja die Backup Funktion, hat dies schonmal einer damit ausprobiert ? Die Webs kann man ja per Tar packen und auf den neuen Server schieben und dort entpacken. 
Auf dem alten Server ist Debian 3.1 und auf dem neuen wird dann Debian 4.x drauf kommen. 
Sollte das ohne Probleme gehen ? Was meint Ihr ? 
Ich will das recht einfach über die Bühne ziehen damit kein riesen Ausfall entsteht. 
Für Tips und Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen. 

Gruss Pierre


----------



## andreas (15. Okt. 2007)

Morgen,

Die Backupfunktion zippt nur die Dateien + Datenbanken zusammen.

Für einen "Umzug" reicht das leider also noch nicht.

Neuen Server installieren, Ispconfig installieren und Ispconfig Datenbank einspielen, dannach die Files aus dem Backup Archiv zurückspielen. Und dann bin ich mit meinem Wissen auch am Ende, schließlich müßte ISP jetzt veranlasst werden bestimmte Dinge neu zu schreiben (z.b die User)

mfg

Andreas


----------



## PierreR32 (15. Okt. 2007)

Hi, 

ok die Datenbanken hätte ich evtl. per hand gedumpt und wieder eingespielt. 
Klar ist das ich den neuen Server mit ISP fertig haben muss. Sobald ich ja die DB von ISP einspiele müsste er ja eigentlich die System user anlegen. 

Wichtig wäre es halt das er die wieder so anlegt wie vorher. 

Vielleicht hat ja till oder Falko später einen tip bzw. Ratschlag. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## andreas (15. Okt. 2007)

Nein er legt keine User an . Wenn ich mich rechte erinnere gibts ind er Datenbank Flags für "angelegt" und "nicht angelegt" bei dir stehen diese natürlich alle auf angelegt.


----------



## PierreR32 (15. Okt. 2007)

Ja ok das kann aber bestimmt irgendwie anstossen oder ? 

gruss


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von PierreR32:


> Ja ok das kann aber bestimmt irgendwie anstossen oder ?


Theoretisch ja, praktisch geht das aber nicht, da ISPConfig aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Passworte in der DB speichert. Würde man die User aus der DB neu anlegen, hätten sie alle kein Passwort.

Um ISPConig von einem Server zum anderen zu verschieben, muss erstmal auf beiden Servern die gleiche ISPConfig Version laufen. Dann kopiert man alle Benutzer und Gruppen, die von ISPConfig angelegt wurden von einem System zum anderen. Das geht einfach mit einem Text-Editor, die User und Gruppen sind in den Dateien /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group und /etc/gshadow.

Dann kopiert man den kompletten /var/www Baum zum neuen Server, becahte dabei, dass Du die Berechtigungen mitkopieren musst.

Als letztes kopiert man noch die Dateien /etc/postfix/virtusertable, /etc/postfix/local-host-names, /etc/apacahe2/vhosts/Vhost_ispconfig.comf sowie die named.conf mit allen Zone-Datein zum neuen Server.


----------



## andreas (15. Okt. 2007)

Hier hat Till das Schritt für Schritt erklärt:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717&highlight=move+ispconfig


----------



## PierreR32 (15. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch geht das aber nicht, da ISPConfig aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Passworte in der DB speichert. Würde man die User aus der DB neu anlegen, hätten sie alle kein Passwort.
> 
> Um ISPConig von einem Server zum anderen zu verschieben, muss erstmal auf beiden Servern die gleiche ISPConfig Version laufen. Dann kopiert man alle Benutzer und Gruppen, die von ISPConfig angelegt wurden von einem System zum anderen. Das geht einfach mit einem Text-Editor, die User und Gruppen sind in den Dateien /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group und /etc/gshadow.
> 
> ...


Ok soweit klar. 
Welchen Befehl zum packen wende ich am besten an ? 
Ich benutze immer ...

```
cd /var
tar cvfz webs.tgz /www
```
Passt der oder einen anderen ? 

Und dann noch eine Fragen wie kann ich alle Datenbanken auf einmal packen und dann wieder auf dem neuen Server einspielen ? 

Ich sehe gerade das auf dem alten Server noch 2.2.14 läuft. Kann ich diese Version noch runterladen ? Eigentlich müsste die aber noch auf dem alten Server sein. 

Danke für die Hilfe. 

Gruß Pierre


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Wenn Du dem tar Befehl noch ein p (p = preserver = erhalten der Rechte) hinzufügst, dann werden alle Brechtigungen mit gesichert. Also:

tar pcvfz /var/webs.tar.gz /var/www



> Und dann noch eine Fragen wie kann ich alle Datenbanken auf einmal packen und dann wieder auf dem neuen Server einspielen ?


Du kannst z.B. erst mysql stoppen und dann den Ordner /var/lib/mysql mit tar. sichern. Aber vorsicht, Du darfst beim zurückspielen nicht die Datenbank mit dem namen "mysql" überschreiben. Mach sicherheitshalber auf dem neuen Server vorher ein Backup von /var/lib/mysql/, bevor Du dort etwas einspielst.



> Ich sehe gerade das auf dem alten Server noch 2.2.14 läuft. Kann ich diese Version noch runterladen ? Eigentlich müsste die aber noch auf dem alten Server sein.


Die Version müste noch auf sourceforge verfügbar sein. Ich würde jedoch auf dem nene Server 2.2.17 installieren und den alten Server updaten und dann migrieren.


----------



## andreas (15. Okt. 2007)

Hy,

ich würde dir empfehlen erst ein Update von ISPConfig zu fahren so das du dann auf beiden Maschinen die aktuelle ISPConfig version hast, spart dir die suche nach der alten ISPConfig Version auch (sollte aber bei Sourceforge zu finden seien)

Parameter für Tar dürften stimmen.

Mysql backups kannst du entweder per Shell ziehen: man mysqldump oder per : www.mysqldumper.de


Das ganze kannst du aber auch über die Backup Funktion von ISP erledigen


----------



## PierreR32 (15. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Till, 

das mit der Version wird ein problem werden. 
Leider gabs beim letzten Versuch eine Fehlermeldung. Er sagt das die Distribution nicht verwendet werden kann. 
Das problem hatte ich vorher nie gehabt. 
Deswegen auf den Wechsel der Hardware. 
Der Rechner verbraucht wahnsinnig viel Strom (4x CPU) und nimmt mir im Schrank einfach platz weg (6he) dazu kommt dann noch das Alter. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Welche Linuxdistribution und Version verwendest Du denn?


----------



## PierreR32 (15. Okt. 2007)

Also auf dem alten Server ist es noch Debian 3.1 auf dem neuen soll es dann debian 4.0 werden. 

Axo ist aber ein SMP kernel drauf wegen den 4 xeons

Gruß


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Das ist merkwürdig, Debian 3.1 wird von ISPConfig 2.2.17 unterstützt, ich nutze es auf meinen Testservern. Was steht denn in der Datei /etc/debian_version ?


----------



## Feanwulf (8. März 2008)

Gallo,

da ich mich auch ein wenig mit dem Wechsel zu einem anderen Provider beschäftige, habe ich mal diesen Thread wieder rausgegraben.

Habe soweit auch alle Daten übertragen bekommen, sogar mit rsanc und dann ist mir beim Replizieren der Datenbank leider aufgefallen, daß die Benutzer auf dem neuen System nicht die gleichen IDs haben wie auf dem alten. Dadurch sind jetzt die Besitzer bzw Gruppen mancher Verzeichnisse und Dateien verkehrt.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das wieder hinzubekommen? Ich depp hab natürlich keine Sicherung der Dateien /etc/passwd usw auf dem neuen System gemacht - müsste demnach alles neu installieren 

Wie kann ich denn sicherstellen, daß die gleichen IDs auf beiden Systemen verwendet werden bis zur ISPConfig Installation 

ann ich meinen Faux-Pas vielleicht irgendwie ausmerzen? (bei mir rennt MySQL gerade nicht mehr - lässt sich nicht starten)


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

> Wie kann ich denn sicherstellen, daß die gleichen IDs auf beiden Systemen verwendet werden bis zur ISPConfig Installation


Du darfst nur die ISPConfig User in die neue /etc/passd Datei rüber kopieren, niemals die ganze Datei, da die User-ID's immer anders sein können.

Wenn Du die alte /etc/passwd nicht mehr hast, ist es sehr schwer das wieder hin zu bekommen. Am besten neu installieren oder die Installation exakt nochmal auf einem anderen System machen und von dort die Systemuser mit deren ID's übernehemn.


----------



## Feanwulf (10. März 2008)

Ich habs neu installiert - und den Fehler mach ich dann nicht ein zweites mal 

Ich muß nur schauen, wie ich den Prozess automatisieren kann, daß die Daten der beiden /etc/passwd Dateien verglichen werden und die ISPConfig Benutzer übernommen werden 

Aber weiteres dazu dann am Wochenende, wenn ich wieder Zeit dafür habe!


----------

